# Dumb blonde!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

These two guys, with their tool boxes, were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up. A blonde woman walked by and asked what they were doing. "We're supposed to find the height of this here flagpole," said Jim, "but we din't bring no ladder."

The woman took a wrench from their tool box, loosened a few bolts, and laid the pole down. Then she took a tape measure from them, took a measurement, and announced, "Eighteen feet, six inches," and walked away.

Ray shook his head and laughed. "Ain't that just like a blonde?! We ask for the height and she gives us the length!"

Jim and Ray are currently working for the government ... and helping to fine tune the "stimulus package."


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2010)

Deetdeedeeeee!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

:lol: good stuff


----------

